# March 2012 Member Monthly Giveaway WINNER SevenPin



## Jim

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on March 7, 2012.

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in February 2012 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

This month I am giving away a sponsor bait pack! The winner will receive one pack of Get Five Dinero worms in the Gourdita color, a pack of JDBaits 4 inch Stick baits in the Watermelon w/Red Flake, and the winner will also receive two Lead free Bass Jigs from board sponsor lead free bass jigs. One is a football and one is an Arkie head.


----------



## crazymanme2

in

Thanks again Jim for a GREAT site & cool giveaways =D>


----------



## muskiemike12

In please :mrgreen:


----------



## 00 mod

IN.....I have been wanting to try those dineros any way! 

Jeff


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

IN


----------



## Kochy

In, Thanks


----------



## fender66

WOW

IN!


----------



## vahunter

IN IN IN!!! Thanks again for another great opportunity!


----------



## BassGeek54

IN

Awesome prize this month -- Thanks Jim! =D>


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

In, thanks


----------



## goblin79

in [-o<


----------



## benjineer

In


----------



## lovedr79

In


----------



## SevenPin

In!

Thanks Jim.
=D> 
SevenPin


----------



## DyerBassman

In


----------



## aeviaanah

In


----------



## JonBoatfever

IN


----------



## PitFishin'

IN


----------



## Jdholmes

IN. - great prize!


----------



## redbug

in in in *in*


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

In


----------



## clamman

*IN * ---  Thanks Jim ......
........for your hard work & Generosity


----------



## wihil

IN!

Thanks Jim! =D> =D>


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: IN!!!


----------



## KevinWI

In


----------



## Gramps50

IN 

Thanks Jim, great site!


----------



## cole.manns

IN IN IN


----------



## lswoody

IN.


----------



## Jay415

IN


----------



## Dman75

IN


----------



## dyeguy1212

In, thanks for the chance.


----------



## 7designs

In


----------



## bigwave

In, and if I win can someone teach me how to catch bass. :lol:


----------



## HOUSE

IN! I love JD Baits!


----------



## FishingCop

In


----------



## wasilvers

IN!


----------



## Butthead

IN ... for the win! :mrgreen:


----------



## RBuffordTJ

IN


----------



## JBooth

IN, Thanks


----------



## kycolonel138th

:USA1: IN


----------



## fxs1

IN


----------



## dieselfixer

In Thanks for the great opportunity


----------



## Leelatt

IN


----------



## bcritch

IN


----------



## Codeman

IN. 

Nice prize pack. =D>


----------



## JFlanagan

Noob is IN!


----------



## New River Rat

In like Flynn!


----------



## UtahBassKicker

IN


----------



## TimRich

In


----------



## cavman138

in


----------



## rrawhide

in


----------



## hyzerbomber

I don't think I qualify for this one but just wanted to say this site rocks. Thanks Jim =D>


----------



## eriecrappie33

In thanks!


----------



## catman529

in


----------



## medicman619

IN


----------



## crankbait09

in [-o<


----------



## Brine

IN

A great trifecta of baits.. =D>


----------



## LCfishing

IN


----------



## JamesM56alum

in


----------



## 200racing

i didnt see this till today can i still be in?


----------



## Jim

From 1-57, Random.org picked number 13. That makes this months winner Sevenpin.

Congrats SevenPin!


----------



## SevenPin

OMG!!! I actually won something? Thanks Jim! I'll pm you shortly.

Tinboats.net RULES =D> =D> =D> 

SevenPin

So excited, I can't even spell!!!


----------



## BassGeek54

Congrats, SevenPin -- definitely should be able to catch something with all those choices. =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226

=D> way to go


----------



## Butthead

<== Sore loser

HAHAHA Congrats SevenPin!


----------



## lswoody

Congrats SevenPin!!!!!! =D> =D>


----------



## Jay415

Congrats SevenPin!


----------



## Gramps50

Congrats SevenPin you lucky dog!


----------



## FishingCop

congrats =D>


----------



## crazymanme2

Congrats SevenPin =D>


----------



## wihil

Congrats Sevenpin! Lucky guy..

=D> :mrgreen:


----------

